# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  formaldehyde-free, soy-based PureBond

## efrates

I am looking to make a top to sit on our pedestal. I am looking at Columbia Forest Products (distributed by HomeDepot) wood panels that claim their PureBond is soy-based and formaldehyde-free. Does anyone support or disagree with their claims?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I am not familiar with the adhesive in this product, and I am not clear about the specifics of the application you have in mind, but don't forget if used for a deck that is enclosed with a vitrine the acids from the wood itself will accumulate in the space no matter what kind of adhesive is used.

----------

